# Schleuse Waal zum Maaswaalkanal bei Nijmegen



## micha357 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung mit dieser Schleuse gemacht hat?
Ist die kostenpflichtig für Sportbootfahrer?
Oder kann man dort einfach hinter der Berufsschifffahrt einfahren?
Gibt es dort besondere Vorschriften oder irgend was zu beachten?
Weil es dort ja 2 Schleusen gibt darf ich beide benutzen oder nur eine?
Wollte Ende Mai zum fischen dadurch!
Vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere dabei helfen. Wäre über jede Info dankbar.

Monstergroße Fische wünscht micha357


----------



## totaler Spinner (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleuse Waal zum Maaswaalkanal bei Nijmegen*

Die Schleuse ist nicht kostenpflichtig. Auf Anweisungen des Schleusenwärters über Lautsprecher achten.


----------



## micha357 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleuse Waal zum Maaswaalkanal bei Nijmegen*

Habt ihr für mich keine weiteren Infos?????


----------



## totaler Spinner (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleuse Waal zum Maaswaalkanal bei Nijmegen*

Öffnungszeiten:
Mo 06.00 – Sa 20.00
So und (niederländische) Feiertage 09.00 – 17.00
Mindestens eine halbe Std. vor Schleusungsschluss da sein.
Es gibt Anlegestege mit Meldepfahl für die Sportschifffahrt. 

Schleuse Heumen (steht bei Normalpegel offen)
Einbahnverkehr, Durchfahrt wird durch rotes / grünes Licht geregelt.
Bei rotem Licht ist an den Anlegestegen anzulegen. 
Es kann bis 30min. dauern bis die Durchfahrt freigegeben wird.
Von der Maasseite kommend sind SW vor der Schleuse Untiefen (Betonnung beachten).
Beim Wasserstand der Maas ab NAP +8,30m werden die Schleusentore geschlossen, ab NAP +12,15 wird nicht mehr geschleust.

Schleuse Weurt
Beim Waalpegel ab NAP +12,80 wird nicht mehr geschleust.
Kontaktaufnahme zum Schleusenmeister über Funk, Kanal 18, oder über Meldepfahl. 

Der Maas – Waalkanaal ist eine Schiffsautobahn, das ist zwar schon paar Jahre her wo ich paar mal da durch bin, aber an die langen Wartezeiten kann ich mich gut erinnern. Die Packen die Schleuse erst voll mit Berufsschiffen (die stehen vor der Schleuse Schlange) und wenn vielleicht noch was Platz ist kommen noch paar Sportboote mit rein. In den Sommermonaten fahren unzählige Sportboote durch, es ist die direkte Verbindung von der Maas zum Ijsselmeer / Waddenzee. Rechne mal mit langen Wartezeiten. 
Am We, vor allen So sollte es eigentlich ruhiger ablaufen.


----------



## micha357 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleuse Waal zum Maaswaalkanal bei Nijmegen*

@totaler Spinner

Super und danke damit kann ich doch was anfangen.
Hast du denn mal am Maaswaalkanal gefischt oder irgend ein anderer?
Lohnt sich das überhaubt oder kann man getrost zur Maas durchfahren?

Monstergroße Fische wünscht micha357


----------



## totaler Spinner (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleuse Waal zum Maaswaalkanal bei Nijmegen*

Geangelt hab ich dort nicht, bin paar Mal durchgefahren, allerdings immer nur von der Maas Richtung Waal. Ich weiß auch nicht ob das Angeln vom Boot aus im Kanal erlaubt ist. In der Lijst steht nichts vom Bootsangelverbot, aber in fast allen vielbefahrenen Kanälen in NL gilt u.a. folgende Reglung: Sportboote müssen sich so weit wie möglich Steuerbord halten, dürfen im allgemeinen das Fahrwasser nicht kreuzen, müssen eine Geschwindigkeit von min. 6km/h haben, es besteht ein allgemeines Ankerverbot. Ob das auch für den Maas – Waalkanaal gilt kann ich dir jetzt nicht sicher sagen, müsste alles im Almanaak 1 drinstehen.
Wenn du biss zur Maas durchfährst hast du Stromaufwärts noch die Kaaijenbergseplassen (vispas Zuidwest Nederland nötig) und Stromabwärts den Mookerplas. Im Mookerplas ist das Angeln vom Boot aus verboten.


----------

